# HELP Vertical Pregnant Platy



## britalia (Oct 30, 2010)

Our platy has been pregnant for a while, and in the last few days has appeared more boxlike than ever before. She's been in the breeding tank for two days now and has yet to drop any fry and is now vertical. We need to know what to do ASAP. She doesn't seem to have much time left. HELP


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I can't help, but just know that people are looking at your thread and that someone will soon help.


----------



## britalia (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you. Sadly, Darla passed away shortly after I posted this thread. But today we found someone we haven't seen in over a week in the tank. His or Her name is Weezy.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The isn't much you can do to help a pregnant live-bearer. Sometimes they just die. Being that big and vertical as well, its likely something else was wrong with her.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

she didnt look pregnant. i didnt see the gravid spot. if you arent afraid to hurt the fish ive seen people squeeze the babies out like toothpaste.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That fish was never going to give birth in that box. Platies hate those little boxes, and will often refuse to give birth until they die. In the future, ditch the box and set up a little 5 gallon tank, full of plants, for birthing. You'll get much better results.


----------



## Homer (Sep 6, 2010)

when i was younger i used to use those boxes all the time and they worked fine for me but now they dont so i set up a 10 gallon for my pregnant platys


----------

